# "Nude Woman with Rubik's Cube" - Ebay Bin $400,000



## jonny guitar (Jan 31, 2008)

guess you would need to be a very passionate fan of the cube and maybe Picasso to hit the Buy it Now on this auction.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NUDE-WOMAN-WITH-RUBIKS-CUBE-ORIGINAL-ANTHONY-FALBO_W0QQitemZ370018762846QQihZ024QQcategoryZ20135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dene (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, I have always hated abstract art. Way to ruin the genius cube!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 31, 2008)

400K.

Wow.


----------



## Rama (Jan 31, 2008)

They should pay me 400k for hanging it up in my room.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow... some of his other paintings on ebay are listed at near 2 million dollars.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 5, 2008)

Stupid abstract art lol I've always wondered why such a painting that a child can paint is worth so much thesedays. What happened to these realistic painting like the renaissance style?


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

You see, the problem came along when a few guys thought that they were making art by screwing up their paintings. Then a few other guys came along and pretended to understand. This extended a bit, until nowadays, where there is a small population of people who think that what they're looking at is art, and use it to make themselves look smart, when really what they're looking at is crap. The rest of us think they're all stupid, but they're all lost in their little world. It's only a craze, it will die out in the years to come...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

I partially agree. I respect Picasso a lot because he could also paint very realistic portraits as well, but chose to paint abstract. I see it all as a matter of self-discipline and an abstract sense of beauty. 

Of course that doesn't apply to artists who just can't paint anything else (me, for example).


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> You see, the problem came along when a few guys thought that they were making art by screwing up their paintings. Then a few other guys came along and pretended to understand. This extended a bit, until nowadays, where there is a small population of people who think that what they're looking at is art, and use it to make themselves look smart, when really what they're looking at is crap. The rest of us think they're all stupid, but they're all lost in their little world. It's only a craze, it will die out in the years to come...



I have to agree with you. I simply CANNOT disagree with that statement.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I partially agree. I respect Picasso a lot because he could also paint very realistic portraits as well, but chose to paint abstract. I see it all as a matter of self-discipline and an abstract sense of beauty.
> 
> Of course that doesn't apply to artists who just can't paint anything else (me, for example).



I have an abstract sense of beauty in mathematics, but wacky art is just a waste of talent (I couldn't draw to save myself either  ).


----------



## Jai (Feb 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> You see, the problem came along when a few guys thought that they were making art by screwing up their paintings. Then a few other guys came along and pretended to understand. This extended a bit, until nowadays, where there is a small population of people who think that what they're looking at is art, and use it to make themselves look smart, when really what they're looking at is crap. The rest of us think they're all stupid, but they're all lost in their little world. It's only a craze, it will die out in the years to come...



If you were to somehow bring one of the great artists back, and showed them some of today's modern/ abstract art, they would probably think it was painted with a paintbrush up your arse.

I'm not saying that abstract art is bad, I'm just saying that's it's hard to appreciate something so random.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 6, 2008)

Dene said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I partially agree. I respect Picasso a lot because he could also paint very realistic portraits as well, but chose to paint abstract. I see it all as a matter of self-discipline and an abstract sense of beauty.
> ...




I feel the same way about good code


----------



## icke (Feb 7, 2008)

if you can sell art for the much, it normally has a meaning or something that you have to interpret. well i kind of like the picture its not like there is just some paint on a piece of paper and i dont think a child could do that. i still wouldnt spent more then 15bugs on it


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey well...unfortunately I have to draw the same type for my art course. Dang.


----------



## icke (Feb 10, 2008)

here is same more new age drawings you might like these more 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rubiks-Cube-New-...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122
there are also more


----------



## Bryan (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure, she's nude, but the compact discs afford her some modesty.


----------

